# Marehill Quarry Sand Mines - West Sussex - April 2018



## Gromr (Apr 30, 2018)

A nice set of sand mines dug into the side of a hill that look like something straight from a Tomb Raider Film set. 


*History*

Marehill Quarry is the derelict site of a sand mining operation from the end of the 19th Century. This quarry was extracting fine grade sand for the iron industry of the midlands up until the 1940s. After World War 2, the cave system was a mushroom farm for a short period and then remained abandoned until the Sussex Wildlife Trust took on the site in 1998.


*The Explore*

This turned out to be the most successful explore from what turned out to be a day of failures and persistent drizzle. 
The mines aren't very big and only go back 25 meters or so, but the formation and interlinking tunnels make for quite an interesting and photogenic tunnel system. 


*Photos*






































Found the cave monster!


----------



## krela (Apr 30, 2018)

Not seen these for a long time, thanks Gromr.


----------



## Malenis (Apr 30, 2018)

Fab! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 1, 2018)

Now that is a great place mate.amall but lovely.cracking shots


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 8, 2018)

Well captured Gromr, kind of reminds me of that little grotto in Shropshire just a much bigger version of it


----------



## zender126 (May 8, 2018)

Odd little place this, good to see its still in good nick!


----------

